# White Hour Meter



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I would like to get the hour meter on my White 2-85 working again. I work on cars quite a bit but not tractors very often aside from preventative maintenance. I'm assuming either the meter itself is broke, or it just needs to be hooked up?

I have a repair manual for it but don't see anything for this type of fix.

Do I just tear into the dash and see what I find?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it the digital one or the mechanical?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I believe you will find a cable like speedometer before electronics. The meter in dash could be the problem of why the cable broke,or cable to dry in sheath .


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

OK thanks. Mechanical


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If the tach works but the hour meter doesn't most likely you will need to replace the tach. Another possibility and I've never seen it personally, but maybe an electric hour meter in a mechanical tach? Would seem really backwards as a mechanical hour meter gives a much more accurate accounting of real hours.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Interesting. The tach does not work as well. I forgot about that.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup likely busted cable or stripped out / removed drive gear. Also once in a while if a motor from something with a digital tach is swapped in the casting with the drive gear won't fit and its just zip tied out of the way. If you are just looking for something to record maintenance a cheap digital hour meter wired to the alternator works great and may be cheaper than a new cable.


----------

